
Ask HN: Low Code tools like Webflow, what's my role in the future? - ri00
I&#x27;m not a software developer, I like to code, but I prefer relative simple websites with HTML, CSS, JS and a CMS. Developing complex applications is not my thing and I see no future for me there.<p>When I see things like clutch.io or webflow.com I ask myself if it is still worth to master the basic 3 (HTML&#x2F;CSS&#x2F;JS).<p>I think even larger projects can be done well soon in tools like webflow, squarespace, wix and all the others.<p>What do you think has the most future for me and other frontend developers which are not very skilled in the very technical part of coding? What should I learn to have a secure future without having to go deep into software development?<p>I like coding, so design is not a full time option for me.<p>What&#x27;s your take on this?<p>Thank you!
======
jnbiche
If you don't like design, and you want to work as a professional in the
software industry, then you really need to go deeper. Even if you happen to
have a job right now doing "light" coding tasks with bits of JS, you'll be the
first to go with the software industry goes off the rails.

I've seen this happen already after the dotcom crash. In fact, it happened to
me. I was doing more or less what you are doing now, and once times got tough,
I found it very hard to find decent work. I left the profession for a while
(although I continued to do a bit of coding as part of my job), but when I
came back I buckled down and learned to be an actual software developer,
learning everything from low-level programming, to data structures and
algorithms, to architecture. It was gradual, but I knew were I was going.

I happen to work in frontend dev now, but building actual web applications
(and feel just as comfortable building applications on the desktop, or
Android, both of which I've also done professionally). Now when the shit hits
the fan, I'm fairly sure to keep my job, or find another one if needed.

Also, as you allude to the kind of skill you're talking about will be
increasingly vulnerable to automation. But not just the "low-code" things.
Also the HTML, CSS, and light JS things. And things that are "low-code" now
will be virtually "nocode" in the future, capable of being done by any random
office worker.

If you want to be a coder, then master coding. Or else go into design and
master design. Either way, set your sites on mastering something, don't just
play around the edges. It's a process, and a hard one at times, but I'm
convinced that anyone can do it. If you're already enjoying working with HTML,
CSS, and bits of JS, then you'll likely do just fine teaching yourself to be a
full-fledged professional developer.

------
muzani
I started programming on a low code tool. We went pretty far - games like
Knytt Stories, Spelunky, Five Nights at Freddy's are built on low code tools.

The downside is that it's often harder to communicate with the software. Drag
and drop is _much_ slower than typing. These tools often have bugs and bad
design. You end up building long winded hacks around them. Like we'd end up
building our own physics engine, collision detection, and so on. Knytt Stories
has a level split into many different screens, rather than continuous
scrolling, because of some limitations. You eventually get the Ionic/Cordova
effect - you can build things fast, but have to hack a lot to get what you
really want. The more layers there are, the more work you need to debug every
layer.

I've bought tools like Bootstrap Studio and eventually just gave up and went
to HTML. They work as training wheels, but if you're here to race, you won't
want them.

------
matijash
I believe there will always be place for coding, even for HTML/CSS.

The more common problems that are recognised as "patterns" are going to be
handled by the specialised tools (such as Webflow which you mentioned), but
there is always going to be the next level of complexity which has not been
tamed yet.

This is how I see the innovation cycle: New tech that makes X easier comes
out. People use it and do things they couldn't do before - but then the
patterns emerge, people often do Y but since this tech is general it takes a
lot of work to achieve it. Then the new product comes which makes Y easier.

HTML and CSS (especially advanced preprocessors such as Sass /Less) will
always be more expressive than some visual tool, and some things will be
really hard/clumsy without them. Of course, the question is in what volume
will such "harder" problems be there in the future.

What to learn? HTML/CSS/JS are still very much used, but more and more within
the different frameworks/tools. So maybe it wouldn't be bad to learn e.g.
React. Just focusing solely on the HTML or CSS itself, I am not sure how
beneficial is it to have e.g. 80% mastery vs 99% mastery. What kind of
projects would require and adequately appreciate such knowledge?

Btw, I am working on an open-source low-code solution - as opposed to Webflow
and others, we still very much rely on the code, just try to abstract away the
common patterns and let developer focus on the unique product logic.

In our vision of the future the coding is going to stay, it will just become
more and more integrated within the tools which will take away the "setup"
complexity. So more and more people will be able participate in the
development, even coding, while having the "safety net" of the underlying
tool.

This is our repo, would be happy to get your feedback!
[https://github.com/wasp-lang/wasp](https://github.com/wasp-lang/wasp)

------
harrisreynolds
I am working on a no-code platform [1] currently that along with other tools
in the market will continue to allow more and more non-programmers to build
tools.

BUT... I still believe there is plenty of runway for great front-end
developers. Especially those that have an eye for design.

Keep learning and growing. There will be a place for you in the future!

[1] Webase - [https://www.webase.com](https://www.webase.com)

------
PaulHoule
Like it or not, HTML/CSS/JS is the universal computing platform of our day. I
did a survey of cross-platform GUI toolkits I could use on PC, Mac, maybe
Android, and found that none of them beat Electron or a single-page app.

If you are on a larger team you can be a language lawyer specialist in HTML
and CSS, a handy person to have in a web dev shop.

~~~
ri00
Thanks Paul!

What do mean by language lawyer specialist? Actually, HTML, CSS and some JS is
what i like doing. So you don't think, that these low level positions like
HTML/CSS coder will be soon be replaced by a tool?

~~~
PaulHoule
Language lawyer means you know a computer language in such detail you can
always get the right answer. Fixing existing

As another poster said, graphic design skills help too. For instance, coming
up with good color schemes, maybe being able to draw, understanding how to use
CSS properties to perfect character and line spacing to make it look right,
etc.

